# Best nap size roller to paint osb sheathing



## pointer80 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all, I was wondering what everyone recommends as far as nap size to paint osb sheathing in my shop? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

9/16 micro fiber would be my choice


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been using microfiber for almost everything now, especially since I've been finding them pretty cheap. But in the higher nap sizes I haven't tried because I can't usually find them, and it's never a critical application (always a popcorn ceiling or OSB such as your situation.) I'd use a 3/4" nap (maybe even 1") to get into the nooks and crannies, in a cheap version. I wouldn't even consider cleaning it out - I just throw it out.


----------



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

I myself like the 3/8"


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

It is going to be difficult to get 3/8" into the nooks and crannies of a rough OSB surface. Basically, that's what 3/4" nap was invented for.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't even use 3/8 on smooth walls 1/2 is about the smallest regular naps I use.


----------



## pointer80 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you guys for the replies


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> I don't even use 3/8 on smooth walls 1/2 is about the smallest regular naps I use.


Why is that just out of curiosity? I find the 1/2" leaves too much texture sometimes.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

One reason is I do mostly textured wall. But even on the smooth ones I don't feel the 3/8 holds enough paint. If not careful it's pretty easy to see where the paint starts getting thin. Have been using more and more microfibers lately. They still leave a stipple but it's different, not as prominent.


----------

